# Pre salting



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

I have a ? If one of the pros could Answere for me. 


We are getting 1-3 inches tomarow. Would it be cost effective to salt before the storm. 
Would this help with the plowing or Maby no plowing if we only get like a 1.5 inches?. I usealy spread about 500-600 pounds a acre.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## 518Landscapes (Dec 1, 2010)

We are getting 1 to 3 tonight/tomorrow also, they are calling for a mixed bag snow, sleet, freezing rain. We generally presalt for storms like this. (adjust application rate for the expected conditions) For us it makes things easier to clean up, especially for hand work during ice storms and it puts you one step ahead of the game. we save in labor for sure. If you think you can save your self time and money by doing so then try it. If the storm is iffy and might miss, you might want to wait till you see it start to precip or you could be in for a mess. Just my .02


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok thanks. Where you located in viewing the page on my iPhone


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

If you go presalting and the storm misses or is all rain, what happens then?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Plowman52;1410978 said:


> I have a ? If one of the pros could Answere for me.
> 
> We are getting 1-3 inches tomarow. Would it be cost effective to salt before the storm.
> Would this help with the plowing or Maby no plowing if we only get like a 1.5 inches?. I usealy spread about 500-600 pounds a acre.
> ...


Is the Customer is willing to pay for a Pre-salt???

A pre-salt will help keep the Snow from Bonding to the Pavement.....It will also help fight off the first half inch or so.....


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

DodgeBlizzard;1411041 said:


> If you go presalting and the storm misses or is all rain, what happens then?


Well...I guess some will wash away......


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

DodgeBlizzard;1411041 said:


> If you go presalting and the storm misses or is all rain, what happens then?


Don't send a bill..... know that you have plenty of residual for the next round of flurries.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

I've found the only thing pre salting is really effective for is freezing rain. It will help burn off the first .5-1 inch in a snowfall and will make it squee-gee up nice when pushing. If it's a seasonal account go for it. If it's a per-time priced account, good luck explaining it on the bill.


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

it is a seasonal price for salting and snow plowing....


dodgeblizzard you are right i proble wont just because of how the weather been ...... 

but was just curious on what it would really do


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

In that case I would salt at a minimum. It will help your clean-up which will save you time.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I find pre applying stops ice from forming, provides better traction for the plow truck and often means a limited amount of post application. It also allows better traction for the vehicles traveling before you plow and stops them from creating frozen packed areas hard to remove with a plow and requiring more salt then would be required if it had a pre application.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

When we have ice events and we know they are coming I will pre salt all my lots. Seasonal and Per Service as I know how much of a PITA it is trying to scrape up half an inch of ice on a 2 acre lot. Yeah I am out a little on the seasonal for the extra salting, but the time it saves and the less wear and tear on the equipment it is worth it to me.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Pre-treating*

You guys are all saying about the same thing. It makes sense, but it's hard to explain to your per event client.

Why not explain it to them beforehand how it will save time and money for them on the backside of the event. Not to mention the increased safety you are giving them before plowing.

If they won't go for the pre-treat, get there as soon as the precip. starts....

I guess many of us are going to get a chance to refresh our skills with the snow that's coming.

Everyone be careful and make some money.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Our first two (only two) storms, have been a dusting/ice events. BUT...the first three or four they predicted, nothing came at all. The forecast for tonight was originally 4pm shower/ice possible. By 1pm, they changed the forecast to all rain, which is what it's doing now. Last night I was considering pre treatment for the commercial properties. But with all the storms that either miss us or come as rain, I'm pretty much to the point of doing nothing until it actually happens.


----------



## misterbluesky (Nov 21, 2010)

What Basher said. All is true. Especially when cars pack it down then blade has trouble getting it up. Try it as a split app. i.e. put about half of normal post storm amount into the pretreatment then see how much you need after the storm. ( you might be surprised how little you may need). Did not believe it either & each storm is a little different. Also not as effective in big storms that you may push 2 or more times. Try it once in a high traffic area and gamble a couple hundre pounds to find out for yourself.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

basher;1411135 said:


> i find pre applying stops ice from forming, provides better traction for the plow truck and often means a limited amount of post application. It also allows better traction for the vehicles traveling before you plow and stops them from creating frozen packed areas hard to remove with a plow and requiring more salt then would be required if it had a pre application.


^^^ this ^^^


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

This storm just past our area you were *&^%ed if you didn't pre-treat. I went to help a buddy with a lot that had not been pre treated We used more salt on that one lot than I used on my entire route to get it decent and required a couple trips to clean up things as they melted in to slush..


----------



## wcb607a (Feb 20, 2009)

A little of topic, but I am just recently got interested in pre salting, so my question is, where can I purchase a sprayer system with the boom for my f550 dump truck?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

hmmmm.......:whistling:


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

basher;1426129 said:


> This storm just past our area you were *&^%ed if you didn't pre-treat. I went to help a buddy with a lot that had not been pre treated We used more salt on that one lot than I used on my entire route to get it decent and required a couple trips to clean up things as they melted in to slush..


We just got an advisory issued. I am going out to pre-treat the lots in about ten minutes. Did you or your buddy have to plow up any ice or just pre treat and re salt? Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The pre treated areas were a breeze the rest was spread, let turn to slush, push, Repeat prossess.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We anti-ice basically every storm, we like to have salt residue on our lots all winter long. It helps with liability and like everyone has said you save salt in the end. Presalting is when you get your girlfriend pregnant.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

i'm thinking pre salt nap re salt should be in order. minimal time out of the truck other than to look under the vbox tarp. lol


----------



## wcb607a (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks. Will take a look at that site. The main reason I want to presalt is because my damn skidsteers have such a hard time with traction here in NJ that is just frustrates me on every storm. I was thinking of getting the wolf paw tires, but if liquid presalting helps, then no need to spend several thousands on snow tires.


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

basher;1428853 said:


> The pre treated areas were a breeze the rest was spread, let turn to slush, push, Repeat prossess.


Your right on that, this past storm was my first out plowing and I pre treated my properties and they were fine except for a little freezing rain between the initial push and the final clean up but I helped a buddy out and his lots required alot more salt that they did last year plus I had to put the truck in 4wd a few times due to traction. Up in Bucks county they had mostly all powdery snow no ice or freezing rain.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Check your local SnowEx dealer*



wcb607a;1428822 said:


> A little of topic, but I am just recently got interested in pre salting, so my question is, where can I purchase a sprayer system with the boom for my f550 dump truck?


Check your local SnowEx dealer. They have a few different size choices. We love ours.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

wcb607a;1428822 said:


> A little of topic, but I am just recently got interested in pre salting, so my question is, where can I purchase a sprayer system with the boom for my f550 dump truck?


You need to assure a reliable supplier or set up you manufacturing/storage. There are many manufacturers of liquid application systems, check the suppliers links. You can pretreat with solids, the timing is just a little more critical.


----------



## Cuygreenscape (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pre-Salt*

If you pre-salt the bennefit is there for the contractor to stay ahead of the storm, and give you more time to respond after the accumulation begins.


----------

